# my new fosters



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Here are my new fosters, Mini and Chyna are from a puppymill they are 2 years old and 4 to 5 pounds and sweet. Missy is an owner turn in, 10 years old and a very good girl.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

So sweet, all of them. Thank you for sharing them with us.
I hope they get homes quickly.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

how sweet!! What a wonderful person you are to foster them!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I admire you so much for what you're doing. 
I hope they find great homes soon.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh my goodness!!

They are precious.....Bless your heart, and theirs :wub: :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow! Taking on 3 fosters at once! You're a saint. Bless your heart for doing that. Missy is the middle one I assume? What is her story? I can't imagine someone willingly surrendering one they have had for 10 yrs. Cases like that are particularly heartbreaking to me.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, they're sweeties. It's great you can take them in.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Awww, they are precious!!! :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, how wonderful of you to take them in. :grouphug: They are precious and lucky to have a 2nd chance at a good life.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

They look so sweet. It is wonderful that you are able to foster them. I hope they find new forever homes soon.


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

How cute!! That is so sweet and generous of you to foster these little fluffs, if only there were more people in the world like you! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

How precious :wub: . I hope they find their forever homes soon . Sarah


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

They are beautiful! Thank you for taking them in. You're a real doll.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What cute babies! :wub: I hope they find good homes soon.


----------

